# ماهو مفهوم الارتباط من وجهة نظرك ؟



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2007)

كل يوم بنشوف و نسمع اخبار جديدة عن اتنين بيحبوا بعض


كل يوم بنلاقى اتنين ارتبطوا ببعض و اتنين تانين سابوا بعض


خليكوا معايا دلوقتى و دوروا معايا على معنى الارتباط الحقيقى


سيبوكوا من المشاكل اللى بتسبب الانفصال بين الحبيبين 

و سيبوكوا من طريقة التعارف


الارتباط نفسه ايه رايك فيه ؟ و هل لازم كل انسان يرتبط بيه ؟

الارتباط بيمثل ليك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

عاوز تحس ان ليك اهمية و ان فى حد حاسس بيك و بيخاف عليك من الجنس الاخر و خلاص

ولا فعلا انت بتحس بحاجة ناحيته و بتتشد ليه ؟ و بتبقى عاوز تكلمه على طول؟؟؟؟


كل واحد يدخل يقرأ التوبيك دة يا ريت يقول لينا ايه هو مفهوم الارتباط من وجهة نظره


عاوزين نوصل مع بعضينا لمفهوم جميل و مفهوم يواكب الحياة العصرية و قبل ما نضع المفهوم دة

هارجع تانى لجملتين كتبتهم فى بداية التوبيك

1- عاوزين مفهوم بعيد عن المشاكل الناتجة عن الارتباط

2- عاوزين مفهوم بعيد عن الوسيلة اللى خلتك ترتبط بالانسان اللى بتحبه

فما هو مفهوم الارتباط من وجهة نظرك ؟​


----------



## lovebjw (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو مفهوم الارتباط من وجهة نظرك ؟*

انا شايف ان الحب بالمعنى الخاص او الارتباط بالمعنى العام لانى بقيت بحس ان الافلام والاعلام والتلفزيون والاغانى ربيت فينا حالة من الرومانسية الزائفة وكل الناس بقيت تحب وعايزة ترتبط وفجاة تلاقى العلاقات باظت طيب مانتى بنياها على حاجة غلط عايزها تعيش ازاى 
وتائه معنى الحب الحقيقى وتائه معنى الارتباط كل ولد اليومين دول ربنا فرجها عليه وماشى مع بنات يقولك دانا مرتبط يا شيخ هو دا الارتباط 
ولا كل بنات معجبة بولد ويقعد يقولها كلام حب تقولك دانا مرتبطة ايه دا بجد يعنى هو دا الارتباط 
انا بحس ان الجيل اللى عايش دلوقتى هو جيل لايعرف معنى كلمة ارتباط بسبب التشوية اللى حصل فى معنى الكلمة اللى هى اسمى بكتير من شوية التافهات اللى بيحكو عنها ويقولها 
والارتباط من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة جدا هى علاقة مقدسة جدا 
ان لم تكن مبنية على الله فباطل هى مبنية 
لان كلمة الله تقول لنا ان الراجل العاقل هو من يبنى بيته على الصخر وام الرجل الجاهل هو الذى يبنى بيته على الرمل 
علشان كدة ان لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطل يتعب البناوءن 
ودا وجهة نظرى المتواضعة جدا عن الارتباط هى علاقة مقدسة تبدا من يد الله وتنتهى الى يد الله حيث الزواج الصالح من الله واهب الحياة 
ومعلش لو طولت عليكى يا كاندى باشا


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو مفهوم الارتباط من وجهة نظرك ؟*

بالعكس يا lovebjw انت مطولتش ولا حاجه

انا عجبنى ردك اوى

لان فعلا الارتباط دا شىء مقدس 

وياريت الكل يعرف الموضوع دا

شكرااااااااا ليك وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## جورج كمال (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو مفهوم الارتباط من وجهة نظرك ؟*

*الارتباط شئ فعلا مقدس ..
هو ضروري لاي انسان لان لا يوجد انسان كامل في كل شئ ...
لذلك يجب ان يرتبط الانسان باخر ليكمل معه حياته ويكمل ما ينقصه من صفات ...
ولكن يكون الارتباط افضل يجب ان يكون مبني علي الاحترام والتفاهم بين الطرفين وان كل منهم مقدر قيمه الطرف الاخر ولا يقلل من شانه في اي موضوع ... وايضا يكون مبني علي الحب المتبادل بين الطرفين ويكون كل منهم مستعد للتضحيه من اجل الاخر ... فهذا اساس  الحب *


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماهو مفهوم الارتباط من وجهة نظرك ؟*

شكراااااااا يا جورج على رأيك

وربنا يوفقك​


----------

